# Household product that removes CA Glue residue…and the Dan & Odie Show



## Russel

I typically use 150 grit sand paper, but I'm guessing this stuff is a bit easier on the skin.


----------



## Zuki

LOL Russel


----------



## mmh

So what's YOUR current color? Pink Flamingo or Perfect Peach? Or, maybe Masculine Mango . . . }~


----------



## Grumpy

Your secret is safe with me Doug. Does it act as hair remover or restorer as well?. LOL


----------



## a1Jim

your secret weapon


----------



## Timbo

Care to tell us about any other episodes with your wife make up?.........Don't answer that. Seriously, thanks great tip!


----------



## CharlieM1958

I always knew you were just a little *too* sensitive. 

But seriously, being comfortable enough to admit using such a feminine product proves that you are secure in your masculinity. (There… I think I covered you, Sweetie.)


----------



## DocK16

Word has it you wear a thong. Really though I could have used this just the other day.


----------



## Radish

Only thing I wear with straps are Carhardt's. Can't even imagine wearing butt floss, Doc.


----------



## GaryK

Butt floss, huh?

I get shivers just with the visual!


----------



## Radish

Always the southern gentleman, Charlie. Next time I discover something cheap and useful on a shelf outside the garage I'm keepin' it to myself. Sheesh!


----------



## spanky46

From polish remover to butt floss? What have you done with my Lumberjocks site?


----------



## Radish

*Uh Spanky*…I take it that in your 86 days on the site you've yet to encountered either Dan, Grumpy or Odie's posts. I, before the rain of insults and innuendo was merely attempting to point out a worthwhile substitute for a product that retails at $5.98 for 4 oz. versus a product that goes for $2.99 for 8 oz. and might be found amongst the household items, should your find yourself in need of an emergency debonding.

Hope I didn't muck up YOUR pristine WW site. Again…Sheesh.


----------



## matt1970

OH NO!!! I dont want to see a photo war with kitty cat butt floss pictures for the next 6 months…lets all keep this strand a secret!!!


----------



## Radish

I can assure you Matt, there's a 4 in 5 chance that Dan is actually readying something to post right here as we type…


----------



## odie

*Did someone say secret ?*


----------



## DanYo

I did a google search for butt-floss and this LJ thread came up number one … how's that for 6-degrees-of separation ?










​


----------



## odie

*BUTT FLOSS*

http://www.spike.com/video/girls-behaving-badly/2676492


----------



## spanky46

I love all the banter especially when its not my butt being joked!


----------



## spanky46

Odie, that video was a far cry from the visions that were playing over and over in my brain!
Thank you for the *BRIEF *interlude!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie

*Three women die together in an accident and go to heaven.

When they get there, St. Peter says, 'We only have one rule here in heaven: don't step on Douglas' Calico!'

So they enter heaven, and sure enough, there is Calico all over the place.

It is almost impossible not to step on some Calico, and although they try their best to avoid it, the first woman accidentally steps on some.

Along comes St. Peter with the ugliest man she ever saw. St. Peter chains them together and says, 'Your punishment for stepping on some Calico is to spend eternity chained to this ugly man!'

The next day, the second woman steps accidentally
on some Calico and along comes St. Peter, who doesn't miss a thing. With him is another extremely ugly man. He chains them together with the same admonishment as for the first woman.

The third woman has observed all this and, not wanting to be chained for all eternity to an ugly man, is very, VERY careful where she steps.

She manages to go months without stepping on any of Douglas' Calico, but one day St. Peter comes up to her with the most handsome man she has ever laid eyes on …. very tall, long eyelashes, muscular.*










*St. Peter chains them together without saying a word.

The happy woman says, 'I wonder what I did to deserve being chained to you for all of eternity?'

The guy says, 'I don't know about you, but I stepped on a Douglas' Calico.*


----------



## Radish

*Arrrrggggh!* Why I oughta…

(Thanks for the specialized joke and the entertaining movie, Odie. You're the link-master this session.)

As inevitable as the dawn…Odie and Dan. The 2357 should be pulling into the station from Australia in about 12 hours with Grumpy's submission…


----------



## matt1970

i am crying…thank you…


----------



## Radish

Here's a tissue, Buddy. Hope you didn't force any coffee out yer nose.


----------



## matt1970

just the left nostril…wait should i be saying this??? now I am affraid to say anything…


----------



## Radish

Matt, you're a teacher on the edge of summer vacation. No one will hold it against you. 
It's too late (apparently) for redemption for some of us. =)


----------



## matt1970

edge is a good word to describe the feeling…we have 21 days to go…18 not counting finals…17 since I will be gone for one of the days…since i have 5 periods a day…(about an hour each) I am down to 85 hours…I haven't computed minutes…that number is still a bit too high…

this summer i was thinking of a new bathing suit…this strand has given me a few ideas…


----------



## Rocketman

I must be back in the military! It's the only place I know where your "friends" pile on you like that. With all of the "Political Correctness" in this country, I'm extremely happy to be among the thong (or is it throng) of people that inhabit this website. Best regards to all!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Gene01

Matt, We did 37 years in ed. LOML did Sp.Ed and 2nd grade. I did speech therapy.
Just wait until you are counting the last minutes of the last hour of the last day of the last semester of the last year of your career.
We did that 5 years ago and haven't regretted one second of either the careers or the retirement therefrom.

BTW, this thread is a riot.


----------



## LeeJ

What happened to this site!

Is there no leader to keep you guys under control?

Good stuff though!

Lee


----------



## odie




----------



## odie

*A LITTLE THREE YEAR-OLD BOY IS SITTING ON THE TOILET. HIS MOTHER THINKS HE HAS BEEN IN THERE TOO LONG, SO SHE GOES IN TO SEE WHAT'S UP.

THE LITTLE BOY IS GRIPPING ON TO THE TOILET SEAT WITH HIS LEFT HAND AND HITTING HIMSELF ON TOP OF THE HEAD WITH HIS RIGHT HAND.*










*HIS MOTHER SAYS: "BILLY, ARE YOU ALRIGHT? YOU'VE BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE." 
BILLY SAYS: "I'M FINE, MOMMY. I JUST HAVEN'T GONE 'DOODY' YET."

MOTHER SAYS: "OK, YOU CAN STAY THERE A FEW MORE MINUTES. BUT, BILLY, WHY ARE YOU HITTING YOURSELF ON THE HEAD?"

BILLY SAYS: "WORKS FOR KETCHUP AND DOUGLAS WITH HIS CALICO."*


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for sharing your debonding experiences with us , Douglas . 
Now all I need is a wife to buy some of that product for me to "borrow" from her as needed….You did say it was hers , correct ?
Shame on the rest of you guys for picking on a poor , defenseless member of our clan : )
I needed a good laugh this morning …thank you all !


----------



## odie

*Good news … Calico has come out with a new dispenser for the shop !*


----------



## Dusty56

Odie …I hope I never mess up like poor Douglas….you have no mercy , but certainly are a funny person : )


----------



## CharlieM1958

Hey Douglas. I'll bet you never dreamed this would be your most popular post ever!


----------



## Kindlingmaker

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA tear tear tear…. HA HA HA HA …


----------



## Radish

Criminetly, Lee, controlling this bunch of jamokes is like herding chickens.
My name is Douglas, and I'm powerless over Odie and Dan. New 12-step fellowship forming as I type.
I'm thinking Charlie can be in charge of the O&D Anonymous General Services Office. We can get chips and everything…


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm a money guy…. send all donations directly to me for deposit in the prudent reserve.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## matt1970

oh…this has been fun…did any one say NINETEEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odie

*Great news guys, Calico has now come out with a new line of T-shirts for the shop. Eat your heart out Martin !*


----------



## CharlieM1958

Odie didn't get the right shirt….


----------



## Radish

I'll get you for this Marshall, and your little dog Toto, too!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Dusty56

OMG Charlie !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## spanky46

*The Thread That Won't Die*......Sounds like a horror movie title!
Sponsored by Calico Polish Off.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## odie




----------



## matt1970

i will never be able to search for something on google again with out thinking of this…


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

Michael Jackson and the doctor are walking out of the delivery room after his wife gives birth to their son.

Michael says, "How long before we can have sex?"

The doctor says, "At least wait until he's walking."


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

There are three engineers in a car; an electrical engineer, a chemical engineer and a Microsoft engineer.

Suddenly the car just stops by the side of the road, and the three engineers look at each other wondering what could be wrong.
The electrical engineer suggests stripping down the electronics of the car and trying to trace where a fault might have occurred.
The chemical engineeer, not knowing much about cars, suggests that maybe the fuel is becoming emulsified and getting blocked somewhere.
Then, the Microsoft engineer, not knowing much about anything, comes up with a suggestion, "Why don`t we close all the windows, get out, get back in, open the windows again, and maybe it`ll work !?"


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

DID SOMEONE MENTION BUTT FLOSS?


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## matt1970

GRUMPY YOU WIN…CONTEST OVER…


----------



## odie

Now Matt, I've been holding this one for a special occasion.










Now that's butt floss, huh Douglas?


----------



## CharlieM1958

I didn't even know you had a cowboy hat, Doug!


----------



## DanYo

I'm afraid to submit my for-sure-winner-entry … anyone dare me ? >grin< ... please don't … I'll get in trouble


----------



## Dusty56

I double dog dare you , Dan !


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Dusty56

Douglas , I hope you don't find any feminine products to apply finishes with in the near future ! I can't imagine the beating you'll take for something like that ! hahahahaa LOL

I can't believe how out of control this helpful hint has become ! : ) Thanks for the "wedge-a-thon" pics , Dan


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

INSTANT DUI


http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/instantDUI3.flv
​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## matt1970

sorry douglas…


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie

*CAUGHT !*


----------



## DanYo

bizarre animal discovered


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## CharlieM1958

Dan…Dan.. you dirty old man!


----------



## DanYo

I'm not that old >grinz<


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Dusty56

Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs !


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g208/xr650ls/funny/thong.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie

*BIG BUTT FLOSS*


----------



## cabinetmaster

ROFLMAO…......................... My eyes are hurting…..................LOL. too much Butt Floss.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Odie, thanks for providing the necessary motivation for me to finally unwatch this thread!


----------



## Dusty56

Odie , that is sooo wrong !......... *Sometimes I wish that my eyes could spit !* 
I think I saw that device securing an ATV to a trailer last week…..ugh….I'm joining Charlie by unwatching now .


----------



## matt1970

sorry douglass


----------



## DanYo

BIG BIG BIG OLE BUTT FLOSS


----------



## odie

*Dear Sexy Bunny 69 …*


----------



## matt1970

i can hear the little drum…it keeps going and going…Energizer needs you two to make a commercial…


----------



## DanYo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## matt1970

now that is freedom…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie

Another LumberJock caught …


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

flossing at the beach
..


----------

